# greenhouse coming along



## Errol

started building the benches & shelves in the greenhouse, still got to get 4 more barrels for water (passive heating & cooling) also bought a shade cloth to install to help with overheating. so shouldn't be to long now until I can try out some plants in there!
Garden with God and the rewards will be great!
Errol


----------



## angel1237b

truer words we're never spoken...your greenhouse is lovely...good luck...i am sure you will turn out some wonderful plants...have a great day.


----------



## HOOKER

looks great...
what kinda portable werkstand is that???
bought 1 from HF a while back but its still in box...
my neighbor back'd over my good Black & Decker & hasnt replaced it yet..


----------



## Errol

thanks Angel and Hooker. That is a very old & used B&D , it sure comes in useful in doing this type of work.
"may all your seeds be blessed"
Errol


----------

